# Wanted - mouse/rat breeding rack or cages



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm looking for a/some mouse/rat breeding cages quite urgently - or possibly a breeding rack. if anyone is selling one or knows someone that is could you PM me or reply to this post.

Many thanks

Andrew


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

i use fish tanks or pet hapster cages from local council tip......cheap as chips


----------



## steve williams (Feb 14, 2010)

Tobym (based in Gravesend) has a rodent rack for sale in Food classified.


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

baitman said:


> i use fish tanks or pet hapster cages from local council tip......cheap as chips


are you able to make a rack out of that or are they lined up next to each sort of thing?


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

steve williams said:


> Tobym (based in Gravesend) has a rodent rack for sale in Food classified.


thanks a lot will have a look now


----------



## chrisgard (Mar 25, 2008)

ill have some for sale in about 3-4 weeks Freedom Breeder rodent racks and holding pens


----------

